# Cloth Nappy Advisors in your area!



## jen1604

So,I was just saying to Tannenbaum we need a thread to get all the nappy advisors in one place so people can easily check if there is someone in their area so thought I would make this :flower:

If you're a Cheeks and Cherries Champ,FYP Guru or any other 'nappy advisor' just leave your details in a post below and I'll add you to this list :)

*Bristol*

Tannenbaum- Tanya is the Cheeks and Cherries champ for your area. She hosts nappucinos and offers trial kits at a much cheaper price than most other sellers! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bristo...58872160850693

*Cumbria*

LittlePants- LittlePants is an independent nappy advisor in *Furness* who can do full online consultations free of charge and also offers bespoke nappy trials.

*Devon*

Jen1604- I'm in *Plymouth* and am a cloth nappy advisor for the Devon Real Nappy Project with the council. I can help you with any questions you might have, we also offer free trial kits for a month to help you start out with cloth and then a 20% off your nappy purchase scheme. If you're in Plymouth you also might see me pop up at your antenatal class/mum and baby group, we also run nappucinos.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Real-Cloth-Nappies-for-Plymouth/224046207636541

*Hertfordshire*

Smudge's Mum - Asta is the FYP guru for Hertfordshire. www.realnappyguru.co.uk or www.facebook.com/realnappyguru 

*Lincolnshire*

JA1988- Is the Cheeks and Cherries Champ for *South* Lincolnshire. She can offer advice and info on cloth nappies and all the other products that C&C's offer as well as providing you with information about council incentive schemes. JA1988 also has trial kits to hire and will be doing nappy info talks at groups as well as being available for at home parties.
https://www.facebook.com/cheeksandcherrieslincolnshire

*Middlesex*

Lover - Sam is the Cheeks and Cherries Champ for your area and runs nappucinos, is available for one and one consultations aswell as group demos :) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cheeks...99779563410958


*Nottingham*

Littlestar- Littlestar is a Babipur advisor who offers one on one consulations as well as free trial kits (with a small deposit) You can also have at home parties and baby showers with Littlestar. She also runs nappucinos once a month and has a small selection of slings and carriers that she can demo! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Babi-Pur-at-Home-Nottingham/204475349582822

Droogie - Heather is the FYP guru for Nottingham and offers consultations,help and advice for all things fluffy :) https://www.facebook.com/pages/NottsBots

*Oxfordshire*

Nappy Fairy- covers the *South* of the county focusing on Abingdon and Oxford city. She has 2 trial kits which are available for free for two weeks and also offers one on one consultations as well as group consultations and will be setting up nappucinos in the future.

*Staffordshire*

Meg79- Meg covers *South Staffordshire,North West Leicestershire and South Derbyshire*. Meg can offer advice,demos and will be offering trial kits in the near future. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Burton...78302298903440

*Suffolk*

Vici- Vici is an FYP guru for *Suffolk,North Essex and South Norfolk* offering help and advice as well as consultations and talks.


----------



## tannembaum

Thats fine as it is :) 
But just to add that I offer a nappy trial at a much cheaper price than most sellers :)
And this month I am running a competition to win a nappy!


----------



## LittlePants

I'm an independent nappy advisor in Furness in Cumbria, and also do online full consultations, free of charge. I also organise bespoke nappy trials, which can even be done by post. Bsepoke trials mean that you can choose what you want to try.


----------



## littlestar

I'm a Nappy advisor for Babipur in Nottingham. Nottingham offers £25 cash back on £50 spend on Cloth nappies and Wraps. 

I can do one on one consultations, as well as home parties & Baby showers selling other babipur products. I also have a small selection of carriers and slings I can demo as well.

I run Nappuchinos once a month, I also hire out nappies for trial, Trials are free but subject to a small refundable deposit.

My Facebook Page:Babi Pur at Home Nottingham

(I can add this page to the sticky at the top if you like.:))


----------



## laura_jayne

Would love to know if theres anyone representing south wales? I have posted with no response and feel like i am the only person in a 50 mile radius in cloth!!


----------



## Thumper

laura_jayne said:


> Would love to know if theres anyone representing south wales? I have posted with no response and feel like i am the only person in a 50 mile radius in cloth!!

I feel the same! Hereford. I'm planning on starting up an informal group if I don't find anything.


----------



## laura_jayne

Thumper said:


> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> Would love to know if theres anyone representing south wales? I have posted with no response and feel like i am the only person in a 50 mile radius in cloth!!
> 
> I feel the same! Hereford. I'm planning on starting up an informal group if I don't find anything.Click to expand...


Oh i have met a mummy from Hereford, ginab, and we are trying to plan a meet in Monmouth! She tends to post in toddler rather than NP though! You can join us if you like?


----------



## TwoMummies

Would love to know if anyone is in Cheshire :)


----------



## Lover

I'm the Cheeks and Cherries Champ for Middlesex :) 

My name is Sam and my FB page is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cheeks-and-Cherries-Champ-Middlesex/199779563410958

I'm happy to help with any questions people have and I will also be hosting Nappuccino's in the area soon. I'm available for one-to-one consultations and also to do group demo's and parties :D

Ooh and a few of the councils within Middlesex have voucher schemes to spend on cloth nappies https://www.realnappiesforlondon.org.uk/wherewhatwho/


----------



## jen1604

Thanks ladies! 

That would be great to have it added to the sticky if thats ok LittleStar :) x


----------



## meg79

I have just taken over a web based business in South Staffordshire. I'm not quite there yet, but will be offering independent advice and demo's. Once I have a kit together, I'll also be offering a trial kit! At the moment I am quite happy to give advice over email or phone for the present time. I will cover South Staffordshire, North West Leicestershire and South Derbyshire! X

My Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Burton-Real-Nappies/178302298903440


----------



## tannembaum

laura_jayne said:


> Would love to know if theres anyone representing south wales? I have posted with no response and feel like i am the only person in a 50 mile radius in cloth!!

By any chance did you post this on a FB group also??

If so I replied saying that C&C don't have anyone in the eara just yet but as I am the closest you are welcome to join my FB group and will get the same benefits of a Bristol lady :)

_(If it wasn't you I replied to on FB the above counts for you too  And all the welsh ladies on here _


----------



## littlestar

added to sticky for us now ladies!!


----------



## JA1988

I am the Cheeks and Cherries nappy advisor for South Lincolnshire, here is the link to the Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/cheeksandcherrieslincolnshire

I offer advice on cloth nappies and other natural parenting products that C&C sell, I also have information on your local council cashback incentives, offer trial kits to hire and frequently run talks at local baby groups, antenatal classes and also at nappy parties in your own home if you want to get a few of you together


----------



## jessabella

sucks there is no one in my area..I treid to become one with C&C but they werent interested in this area...shame


----------



## jen1604

Its looking good so far! I'm surprised we don't have any FYP gurus though?!


----------



## jen1604

How rubbish Jessa :( Have you tried Babipur or FYP?x


----------



## tannembaum

jessabella said:


> sucks there is no one in my area..I treid to become one with C&C but they werent interested in this area...shame

They probably will be in time as they're adding areas :)


----------



## bumpee

Hi, another Cheeks and Cherries Champ here. I'm covering Cannock and surrounding areas in Staffordshire. 

you can find me on FB under Cheeks and Cherries Champ - Cannock

:D


----------



## laura_jayne

tannembaum said:


> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> Would love to know if theres anyone representing south wales? I have posted with no response and feel like i am the only person in a 50 mile radius in cloth!!
> 
> By any chance did you post this on a FB group also??
> 
> If so I replied saying that C&C don't have anyone in the eara just yet but as I am the closest you are welcome to join my FB group and will get the same benefits of a Bristol lady :)
> 
> _(If it wasn't you I replied to on FB the above counts for you too  And all the welsh ladies on here _Click to expand...

No i havent but have been thinking of getting in touch with you anyways!
Its just a shame its so far :( 
It would be an hours drive or hour and half on the train to get to bristol.
I used to live in bristol tho, so know the area well. Whereabouts do you meet?


----------



## tannembaum

At the moment I'm keeping it to the center of town as its easy for everyone to get to but as more people get involved I'll try and spread them around Bristol.


----------



## tannembaum

Also if there are any big baby events near you just let me know as I can look into going there if its not too pricy!


----------



## Nappy Fairy

Probably not appropriate for a first post but not planning to spam the forum

I'm a Nappy Guru in Oxfordshire covering the south of the county centering on Abingdon and Oxford city.

Oxford Council sponcers 2 trial kits per local advisor which are free to try for 2 weeks. I offer free consultations on a group or one to one basis, and an looking into venues to set up nappichino's in in my local area.


----------



## Lover

Nappy Fairy said:


> Probably not appropriate for a first post but not planning to spam the forum
> 
> I'm a Nappy Guru in Oxfordshire covering the south of the county centering on Abingdon and Oxford city.
> 
> Oxford Council sponcers 2 trial kits per local advisor which are free to try for 2 weeks. I offer free consultations on a group or one to one basis, and an looking into venues to set up nappichino's in in my local area.

Welcome to BnB Nicola (Sam here!) x


----------



## lovealittle1

Sorry to hijack but what do nappy advisors do and do you make money like selling Avon?? TIA


----------



## littlestar

Nappy advisors normally get a small % of the total sales, which is probably sufficent to cover the costs of either hiring a room, fuel costs etc and maybe a little treat for themselves. It's not a job level income like Avon can be. 

We do it because it's something we're passionate about. If you do have a one on one session but choose not to buy at the consultation most advisors will leave a card or code to allow you order direct with the website normally offering something like free delivery etc. 
This will allow the advisor to earn a small amount back so please do use the codes. :)


----------



## lovealittle1

littlestar said:


> Nappy advisors normally get a small % of the total sales, which is probably sufficent to cover the costs of either hiring a room, fuel costs etc and maybe a little treat for themselves. It's not a job level income like Avon can be.
> 
> We do it because it's something we're passionate about. If you do have a one on one session but choose not to buy at the consultation most advisors will leave a card or code to allow you order direct with the website normally offering something like free delivery etc.
> This will allow the advisor to earn a small amount back so please do use the codes. :)

Thanks for clearing that up! It is a wonderful idea!!


----------



## Droogie

Hi

Can I just sneak in a post to whisper that I'm the FYP guru in Nottingham

(I'm normally a lurker as I read the forum on my phone as my toddler takes hours to go sleep with a 'cuggle' and I reassure myself that it is OK to do that :wacko:)

I do the usually guru stuff so I get to stroke lovely fluffy nappies :happydance: I don't know if i'm allowed to post my website address so I'll hold back for now

Heather


----------



## Nappy Fairy

Lover said:


> Nappy Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Probably not appropriate for a first post but not planning to spam the forum
> 
> I'm a Nappy Guru in Oxfordshire covering the south of the county centering on Abingdon and Oxford city.
> 
> Oxford Council sponcers 2 trial kits per local advisor which are free to try for 2 weeks. I offer free consultations on a group or one to one basis, and an looking into venues to set up nappichino's in in my local area.
> 
> Welcome to BnB Nicola (Sam here!) xClick to expand...

I think you have me confused with one of the other Guru's I'm Lou but TY for the welcome.


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, i'm a FYP Nappy Guru for Suffolk, North Essex and South Norfolk. If anyone needs any advice, a visit or to book a talk I am more than happy to help xx


----------



## Ju1i4

TwoMummies said:


> Would love to know if anyone is in Cheshire :)

Hi TwoMummies

Whereabouts in Cheshire are you based? I'm an advisor on the border of the Peak District so may be able to help you?


----------



## jen1604

Thanks for all leaving your info ladies :thumbup:

Will be back to update first page in the morning. Soooooo tired :)


----------



## Smudge's Mum

Hiya :wave: I'm Asta, I'm a FYP Guru for Hertfordshire.
www.realnappyguru.co.uk or www.facebook.com/realnappyguru


----------



## Droogie

I should probably add more details :blush: I can't post a link but if you google for 'Notts Bots' you'll find my web site/email etc. And I promise i'll post more now :happydance:

Heather


----------



## jen1604

Heather I have put the link up for your Facebook but I'm not sure if the link is working? Do you want to check if its working and if not I'll try again? x


----------



## Droogie

Thanks, you just need to take out the 'pages' so it will just have nottsbots after the Facebook bit and it will work :thumbup:

Ta!


----------



## tannembaum

Just thought I'd update on my 'win a nappy' competition!
The prize has been announced and it is an......




...ISSY BEAR DISCO DOTS!!!!

To be in with a chance of winning see the link in my sig :happydance:


----------



## missmayhem

odd question, is this a part time job ladies, i'm looking for something for after LO and this looks like the kinda work i may be interested it.......... how does one go about it


----------



## jen1604

missmayhem said:


> odd question, is this a part time job ladies, i'm looking for something for after LO and this looks like the kinda work i may be interested it.......... how does one go about it

I wouldnt really class it as a job to be honest because the money you can make in most cases is really really minimal and there is no guarantee of it.

I would say the majority, if not all of us just do it because cloth nappies are something we really really care about and so are happy to give up our time to spread the clothie love :D

I definitely wouldn't get into it if you're looking for any kind of regular income xx


----------



## missmayhem

income is not as important... its something for me to do.......


----------



## Lover

It's definitely not a money maker by the time you've bought a kit etc but it's something to do and will def keep you busy if you're willing to put the effort in :) PM me if you want details on how to apply to be a C&C Champ and I'll check if there's an opening in your area x


----------



## tannembaum

NAPPUCINO this Sat 27th 10am at Startbucks on the top floor of Cabot Circus

This will be one of your last chances this month to get an entry to win a nappy competition!!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bristo...58872160850693

If you want to look at any particular nappy or want any help or advice let me know in advance


----------



## Farmgirl

Anyone in the Peterborough area.....?


----------



## tannembaum

I will be hosting an eParty for Bristol and the Southwest for all those who want to make purchases, need extra help or just want to talk nappies!!!

It will be done as a facebook event https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=190633134338119 and you can invite friends, family members, cloth nappy users and the curious :)

The date of the party will be the 30th September (so you have a few weeks to save your pennies! lol!)

I shall be raffling off a nappy and we also have a secret prize to be raffled too!

Lets spread some fluffy love :)


----------



## DanielleTTC

Any one in northamptonshire at all?


----------

